# caravan siting



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

mrs pinks and i shall be travelling to spain end of july to stay for a considerable time if not permanently we shall be bringing our touring caravan to live in.
after considerable research it has become apparant that the work situation down there is not exactly a bed of roses.
to help keep our expenses to a minimum we have came up with a plan can we find any of you good people who would be prepared to allow us to site our caravan on your property in exchange for work such as cleaning, maintenance or just added security. the van is virtually brand new so it wont look like the clampitts have just came to town we have experience of such things here in the uk we have 2 rental properties here of our own we are selling at the moment
we have found a few websites that advertise similar things but the first thing they want is a slice of your credit card, not happening!!!!
anyone any suggestions??

we are a mature couple with no children or other incumbents


----------



## Antalucia (May 28, 2009)

I did read somewhere on a forum (so not probably the most reliable information) that you can only use caravans on properly licenced sites. Of course if you are in a sheltered area well hidden on someone's large estate then you may no be seen. 

And yes the employment situation is not good - if you want a job locally speaking Spanish or being handy (painting etc.) will help.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin (May 5, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> mrs pinks and i shall be travelling to spain end of july to stay for a considerable time if not permanently we shall be bringing our touring caravan to live in.
> after considerable research it has become apparant that the work situation down there is not exactly a bed of roses.
> to help keep our expenses to a minimum we have came up with a plan can we find any of you good people who would be prepared to allow us to site our caravan on your property in exchange for work such as cleaning, maintenance or just added security. the van is virtually brand new so it wont look like the clampitts have just came to town we have experience of such things here in the uk we have 2 rental properties here of our own we are selling at the moment
> we have found a few websites that advertise similar things but the first thing they want is a slice of your credit card, not happening!!!!
> ...


Hi,

Are you against paying anything at all? 

I have a friend who may be able to help but he will want a small monthly rent and you will have to pay your own leccy and water

Drop me a line

[email protected]


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

deanhankin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you against paying anything at all?
> 
> ...


hi dean
weve gotten sorted with somewhere to stay in galicia for a few months had to pay for one of those websites its not that we dont want to pay for anything we dont want to shell out money on a maybe just being cautious but the site we paid for was recommended by the guardian newspaper and weve had good positive feedback
we are making the move permanent so keeping expense down to a minimum is very important until we find our feet your offer of maybe siting at your friends place is a good one for the future if we find work in that area at this stage the more contacts we have the better


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

If you need it we have a place you can stay for 150 euros a month (water and electric included) Let me know if it is any good for you.


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

cazzy
at some stage im sure we shall take you up on that kind offer
we have our heart set on galicia to start with. the logic right or wrong, it seems like a much more laid back area. we are going to make mistakes along the way i think this area may be a lot more forgiving until we have sorted out all or most of the things we have to do to make the stay permanent. 
apart from you expats i dont think too many people have much knowledge of the area or even heard of it ive done a fair bit of research now its a lot cheaper to live here the locals are friendly and the scenery looks fabulous 
apparently there is only about 1200 expats in the whole province and theyre a tightly knit bunch who integrate successfully into thier local community 
if we can find work to keep us going and fit in who knows its all ifs and buts this might be it


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

No Probs, the offer is there if you want it! It is a lot warmer down here. The Brits integrate well here as well, and the Spanish are very friendly!!

Caz


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

mr pinks said:


> cazzy
> at some stage im sure we shall take you up on that kind offer
> we have our heart set on galicia to start with. the logic right or wrong, it seems like a much more laid back area. we are going to make mistakes along the way i think this area may be a lot more forgiving until we have sorted out all or most of the things we have to do to make the stay permanent.
> apart from you expats i dont think too many people have much knowledge of the area or even heard of it ive done a fair bit of research now its a lot cheaper to live here the locals are friendly and the scenery looks fabulous
> ...


Which province is that? There are four here. I would be very interested to know where you got the figures from.


----------

